# H&H WON'T PUT PARA TEAM ON FRONT COVER...



## philamena (5 September 2012)

... according to Lee Pearson... 

"I'm really quite hurt and disappointed for me and the other Para Equestrian riders that we have heard that our national horse magazine 'Horse & Hound' will NOT be featuring the Gold Medal winning riders on their front cover. Since 1996 this team has won EVERY team Gold & only two riders have ever featured on the front cover..."

If this is true, what do we think?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (5 September 2012)

well would certainly be interested to know the reasons. There might be good reasons (timing of victories vs copy deadlines or something) but they had better be good.....


----------



## HazyXmas (5 September 2012)

I think that would be a great shame :-(

I was lucky enough to get tickets for the dressage on Sunday morning. It was an honour to watch those talented riders & their beautiful horses perform. There was such a fantastic atmosphere & genuine support for all the riders. I was very proud to be British.

 I would be delighted to see them on the cover of H&H.


----------



## Bright_Spark (5 September 2012)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			well would certainly be interested to know the reasons. There might be good reasons (timing of victories vs copy deadlines or something) but they had better be good.....
		
Click to expand...

I would be too. With regards to the timings, didn't the magazine come out a day later during the Olympics so that H&H could feature the results of the equestrian sports?

Seems such a shame if they won't be on the front cover as the Para Team have done amazingly well.


----------



## BBH (5 September 2012)

I think it more like timings etc etc not any personal ' slight'.


----------



## philamena (5 September 2012)

Someone's posted on his facebook page to say they've since updated the cover...?? 

To be honest, it shouldn't matter whether the victory misses the print deadline (which I think might be Tuesday night for H&H) because if you can't update before the last run, you just come up with a more creative way to feature them in a pic for the next week's issue, and tell everyone that because of timings it can't be this week but will be next. Yes a podium shot might look dated by nine days later, but something more creative featuring them all would look fab. Not clear from Lee's post whether it was just about this week or 'at all'...


----------



## Maesfen (5 September 2012)

BBH said:



			I think it more like timings etc etc not any personal ' slight'.
		
Click to expand...

There's nothing to stop them doing it a week later if necessary TBH.  What else is going to be more worthy than seeing them on the cover after doing so well?


----------



## crabbymare (5 September 2012)

Considering the fact that the team were expected to do well and hopefully get another gold medal it would have make sense if H&H had made arrangements in place to put a picture of them on at short notice if they did win. If they are able to get a write up to fit a slot inside the magazine then surely it is as easy if not easier to put a cover photo on


----------



## Miss L Toe (5 September 2012)

I bought the post Olympics Edition, but I won't buy one for a week or so.... a small and insignificant protest, but really what do you do. .... medals galore for Team GB and a lot of overseas people would also buy the magazine, including thousands currently in London for the Games.


----------



## spaniel (5 September 2012)

Timing and print runs are one thing but if someones made a decision not to feature the Paralympians on a cover at all then that is a massive kick in the teeth.   I think we really do need some clarification here.


----------



## teapot (5 September 2012)

Going by the H&H website and small image of the front cover, it's primarily Andrew Nicholson with a small pic of Sophie Christiansen (I think) in the bottom left and 'GB's dazzling Paras' at the top.

Hmmm. Such a shame but then again H&H doesn't even cover the RDA Nationals...


----------



## teapot (5 September 2012)

Haha, H&H has just tweeted: The paralympic team's amazing achievements ARE on the front cover and are also covered extensively in the magazine'.

That's not the same H&H 

ETS: next tweet "Due to the clash with Burghley, we had to acknowledge both these great events in one magazine cover, which isn't the easiest' 

Then 'We are sorry if some of you are disappointed with H&H cover, but we hope when you pick up the magazine you will feel we have done both credit'.


----------



## philamena (5 September 2012)

Here's the cover...

http://twitter.com/horseandhound/status/243354619252731904/photo/1


----------



## barbaraNcolin (5 September 2012)

philamena said:



			Here's the cover...

http://twitter.com/horseandhound/status/243354619252731904/photo/1

Click to expand...

That's a bit poor really...Burghley is every year, the Paralympics are only every 4 and we've lots of winners to be very proud of!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (5 September 2012)

barbaraNcolin said:



			That's a bit poor really...Burghley is every year, the Paralympics are only every 4 and we've lots of winners to be very proud of!
		
Click to expand...

This - not impressed at all. There are several 4* events every year and the Paralympics is only once every four years. 

As for -actually they are on the front cover' - yeah just about - small box in the bottom corner. 

Shame on you HHO - it was pretty clear the Para team would do amazingly and break lots of records so you cant claim to be caught on the hop. 

Seriously not impressed, very disappointed. 

Very bad call on this one, and even more to try and justify the token insert pic. 

I rarely criticise H&H but am very surprised at them this time.


----------



## 1t34 (5 September 2012)

teapot said:



			Haha, H&H has just tweeted: The paralympic team's amazing achievements ARE on the front cover and are also covered extensively in the magazine'.

That's not the same H&H 

ETS: next tweet "Due to the clash with Burghley, we had to acknowledge both these great events in one magazine cover, which isn't the easiest' 

Then 'We are sorry if some of you are disappointed with H&H cover, but we hope when you pick up the magazine you will feel we have done both credit'.
		
Click to expand...

Poor explanation and excuse, shame on Horse and Hound, I am sure the riders from Burghley would be mortified that they had been chosen for the front cover over our gold medal winning para riders. It is a pity the editor felt this was acceptable given all the coverage and promotion they have printed in the past.


----------



## cruiseline (5 September 2012)

Now I am SERIOUSLY p*ssed off. The Paralympic GOLD is only won once every 4 years and in 2012 it was won by the BRITISH PARA TEAM........................... Burghley was won by an amazing New Zealand rider, but he is NOT BRITISH. Horse & Hound you are a BRITISH publication, so please tell me why the BRITISH Para Team was not your priority.......................................


----------



## Xander (5 September 2012)

teapot said:



			Haha, H&H has just tweeted: The paralympic team's amazing achievements ARE on the front cover and are also covered extensively in the magazine'.

That's not the same H&H 

ETS: next tweet "Due to the clash with Burghley, we had to acknowledge both these great events in one magazine cover, which isn't the easiest' 

Then 'We are sorry if some of you are disappointed with H&H cover, but we hope when you pick up the magazine you will feel we have done both credit'.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Weasel words from H&H


----------



## BBH (5 September 2012)

Actually I stood up for them earlier but agreed that is such an after thought photo.

Nothing like the whistles and bangs of the ealier Olympic teams.

I can't believe we have yet another eventing photo taking precedence on the front cover and yet a multiple Olympian is squeezed into the corner.


----------



## merrymeasure (5 September 2012)

Think the pictures should have been the other way around. Main image the Paras and a smaller one of AN. What our Paralympian Equestrian team have achieved is of far more importance, to me anyway. They are an inspiration to us all, and whilst I do not want to detract from AN's win at Burghley, or indeed any of the competitors there, he's not British and the Paras are. They deserve to be acclaimed properly on the front cover of our foremost equestrian weekly, whatever the content may be inside, and I, for one , am disappointed they are not. I shall buy the magazine, as I always do, but I am rather dismayed they did not take prominence on the cover of this weeks issue.


----------



## armchair_rider (5 September 2012)

Definitely tricky with the timing but agree they should still have taken precedence - Paras are every 4 years rather than annually and the Brits have totally dominated them.

H&H should have been smart and published early this week focussed on Burghley and then gone Paras crazy next week.


Eventing always seems to be better covered in H&H than dressage (or SJ'ing), presumably the readership favours eventing - I do in general but not this week


----------



## Flibble (5 September 2012)

Shame on you H & H burghley should have been inset and Paralympians BIG.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 September 2012)

I'd have done it the other way round with a pic of Andrew with his winner's sash/ trophy in the corner where Sophie (?) Is then main one of the paras on the podium. Or how about a split one like with the dressage/ sj on it?


----------



## Booboos (5 September 2012)

Shameful! H&H just seems to get worse and more out of touch with every issue. You couldn't achieve this level of incompetent editing if you wanted to!


----------



## merlinsquest (5 September 2012)

Booboos said:



			Shameful! H&H just seems to get worse and more out of touch with every issue. You couldn't achieve this level of incompetent editing if you wanted to!
		
Click to expand...

^^ This, I have just renewed my subscription but wish I hadn't now


----------



## diduck (5 September 2012)

Shame on you H&H for not celebrating a momentous result for the GB equestrian squad. Whilst I appreciate Burghley is a very prestigious 4* event and needs full recognition I feel the balance of the front cover is not proportionate to the importance of the competition reported.
It is all well and good giving full reports within the magazine but your front cover is a statement to your readership.
Your front cover says " we know there was a competition in London where some riders did well but WOW look what Andrew Nicholson did at Burghley!"

I think many of your readers will be very disappointed with your take on what is the most report worthy event of the last week. What we have all been very proud of with both the Olympics and the Paralympics is that the public have been hugely vocal and supported througout yet you have chosen not to shout from the rooftop about a magnificent GB result but instead whisper it quietly (at the bottom of your page). Tut Tut editor I feel you have misread the publics opinion here


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 September 2012)

agree with you all  !!!!!!!   our british paras should be on the cover and if we have to have a.n. put him in a small pic in the corner...he is not british!!!!!!and the olypics are only every 4 years..


----------



## smiggy (5 September 2012)

well will be voting with my purse this week then 
having had the pleasure of watching on monday and hearing the inspirational stories of the athletes am appalled that our weekly equestrian publication cant give them front cover space.
think we should organise a boycott unless h and h issue an apology and give them a front cover next week


----------



## Pidgeon (5 September 2012)

Appalling decision by H&H! Shame on whoever made the decision.


----------



## jnb (5 September 2012)

I've posted on Facebook, I will not buy this weeks edition and nor will I until they print a deserved front cover for our Paralympic heroes - this is discrimination plain and simple and has done much to undo the enormous amount of good these Paralympics have done to break down barriers.
Very angry and disappointed and hope the team aren't too hurt by this snub 
PS I Hope anyone who agrees will also vote with their purse this week and leave copies on the shelf. hit em where it hurts since they don't seem to listen to their readers!!


----------



## HashRouge (5 September 2012)

First I heard of this was an article on the Guardian website http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/sep/05/paralympics-magazine-horse-and-hound

I have to say that I'm surprised at HHO's attitude. How they can think that Burghley is more "newsworthy" than the Paralympics I have no idea, especially given that the British team did so well!!


----------



## freckles22uk (5 September 2012)

Nothing to add as every think I think is already posted above ... but Shame on you H&H  ..


----------



## Nicnac (5 September 2012)

Every week on the letters page, H&H publishes the top 5 subjects being discussed on this forum.  I wonder whether they'll admit to this thread in next week's magazine......


----------



## hcm88 (5 September 2012)

I can sort of understand why its happened (but don't support the decision at all). Burghley is a massive thing for H&H and always is so there is always going to be a big feature in the magazine, eventing is probably the most popular discipline for H&H readers and hence they decided it would attract more interest. Obviously, this is far from the truth, as I am much more likely to pick a magazine up with a wonderful photo of our Gold medal Paralympians on the cover, than one of Andrew Nicholson jumping a jump (a photo that will have no relevance for non-eventing/Burghley followers).

I won't be boycotting the magazine as I do want to read about our para dressage team as I didn't manage to catch many of the tests this week (C4's coverage is appalling).


----------



## Xander (5 September 2012)

Nicnac said:



			Every week on the letters page, H&H publishes the top 5 subjects being discussed on this forum.  I wonder whether they'll admit to this thread in next week's magazine...... 

Click to expand...

Probably not as there won't be enough replies. Try posting in the thread in NL


----------



## Walrus (5 September 2012)

Badly misjudged by H&H in my opinion. And what makes it worse is the attitude that they haven't made a mistake - surely the better response from a PR perspective would be to say it was "due to print deadlines and watch out for next week!" as opposed to declaring their own opinion correct and defending the decision to put AN as the main image on the cover.


----------



## Koala Kate (5 September 2012)

Just seen Mr p on the local news whinging that a judge was against him so why he didn't get gold...same old Lee of old


----------



## Merrymoles (5 September 2012)

Despite being in the thick of horse hunting I will forego my copy this week as it seems pretty shabby to me. I'm sure it's a great picture of Andrew N but who cares in this context.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (5 September 2012)

Can someone link me to horse and hounds facebook page?


----------



## Koala Kate (5 September 2012)

Again I say..lot of hot air but you'll all be buying it again next week.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (5 September 2012)

Koala Kate said:



			Again I say..lot of hot air but you'll all be buying it again next week.
		
Click to expand...

Actually i cancelled my subscription in February, so, no we wont 'all' be buying it next week.


----------



## Koala Kate (5 September 2012)

Good for you VK !


----------



## hcm88 (5 September 2012)

Posted on H&H's Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/horseandhound?ref=ts



Dear H&H readers

Thank you for your concerned comments arising from rumour/speculation about our cover this week. I'd urge people to look at the cover rather than criticise it blind - so here is tomorrow's front cover. It doesn't in any way overlook the achievements of our Paralympians - and we have once again used gold ink on the cover in celebration of their medals.

We obviously faced a dilemma with this week's cover. No-one can deny Burghley is a huge event - with 180,000 attendees this year against 150,000 in a usual year - owing in part to Badminton having been lost to the weather. The Paralympics are similarly immense. We didn't want to overlook either on our cover - and believe we have struck a good balance. 

In the end, we decided to let our readers be our guide on what the primary image should be, and looked at the number of hits our online reports from each event had attracted from our substantial online readership. We are one of the few publications in Britain that invested in having reporters at both, filing updates for our website. The fact is, our Burghley stories received more than double the number of hits of our Paralympic ones.

Inside the magazine we have eight pages on our Paralympic medals, with the final reports from the remaining freestyle medals (which concluded after we went to press) being reported on next week. Is there any other title in Britain who has given close to that amount of page space to our Paralympic riders?

Please judge us on what we deliver tomorrow - not on rumour.

With kind regards, Lucy Higginson, Editor


----------



## LizzieJ (5 September 2012)

Really bad call imo   H&H was the only place we could get Burghley info but the Para dresage was followed on the london 2012 site and channel 4. AN should have been the inset pic imo - nothing like making it more elitist though - good one


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 September 2012)

Piss poor IMO - Paraolympics achievements on home soil is once in a life  time, some foreigner winning Burghley happens annually!


----------



## EstherYoung (6 September 2012)

hcm88 said:



			Posted on H&H's Facebook page:

In the end, we decided to let our readers be our guide on what the primary image should be, and looked at the number of hits our online reports from each event had attracted from our substantial online readership. We are one of the few publications in Britain that invested in having reporters at both, filing updates for our website. The fact is, our Burghley stories received more than double the number of hits of our Paralympic ones....

Inside the magazine we have eight pages on our Paralympic medals, with the final reports from the remaining freestyle medals (which concluded after we went to press) being reported on next week. Is there any other title in Britain who has given close to that amount of page space to our Paralympic riders?
		
Click to expand...

Actually I've been reading the Telegraph online reports as they seem to have done pretty well in terms of in depth coverage - considering how little information there has been out there they've done pretty well. The H&H online reports haven't been so hot so I haven't been clicking on them. Don't judge too much on the clicks, H&H - H&H is pretty much the sole source of info on Burghley so it's the only place people can go, whereas if somewhere else is doing better online reports on the paras readers will go there instead. T'interweb is a fickle place.

I have bought the other olympic issues of H&H and would have bought a celebration para issue. As all the results weren't in maybe the way to do it would have been to have a newsflash on the cover/in the mag this week with the headline results so far and the full report with a celebration cover next week. The problem is that if they make a big thing of next week's cover now after this fuss it will look like they are trying too hard.


----------



## Maesfen (6 September 2012)

Very well said Esther.

Let's keep bumping this up please so that H & H realize what prize boopers they've been.


----------



## JanetGeorge (6 September 2012)

EstherYoung said:



			The problem is that if they make a big thing of next week's cover now after this fuss it will look like they are trying too hard.
		
Click to expand...

And what's WRONG with showing you've seen the error of your ways??  Late in infinitely better than never


----------



## EstherYoung (6 September 2012)

JanetGeorge said:



			And what's WRONG with showing you've seen the error of your ways??  Late in infinitely better than never 

Click to expand...

They're now damned if they do and damned if they don't


----------



## stencilface (6 September 2012)

Eejits - regardless of interest in the magazine (which I disagree with them that Burghley has more hits for the reasons above that LizzieJ and EstherYoung pointed out) as the primary horse magazine in the UK, should they not also be leading opinion and not just following what readers want?

They should be the ones informing us of our great british riders, not the other way around.  Would be interesting to see how many times Andrew Nicolson has been on the cover vs any Paralympic riders I think*

*This is not meant as an attack on AN.....


----------



## MerrySherryRider (6 September 2012)

Agree. There was more indepth reporting on the Paralympians elsewhere, so the number of hits H&H got is not representative of public interest.

 They missed out on a magazine cover that might have appealed to a larger section of the public with a picture of the once in a lifetime London paralympics.
 Instead they chose the more exclusive and  elitist in comparison, Burghley.


----------



## Daffodil (6 September 2012)

Quick response from me as I have to go a meeting, but would like to see this thread at the top of the list, so am bumping it up there.

DISGRACEFUL ATTITUDE FROM THE POWERS THAT BE IN H&H.

OUR PARALYMPIANS DESERVE ALL THE PUBLICITY AND APPLAUSE THEY CAN GET AND THAT INCLUDES BEING ON THE FRONT COVER OF THIS COUNTRY'S PREMIER EQUESTRIAN MAGAZINE.

It was hardly a vintage Burghley so surely for once IT could be relegated.


----------



## vixann (6 September 2012)

If you are all so disgusted by what H+H have done and you are boycotting he magazine then should you still be taking advantage of the free online forum???


----------



## stencilface (6 September 2012)

vixann said:



			If you are all so disgusted by what H+H have done and you are boycotting he magazine then should you still be taking advantage of the free online forum???
		
Click to expand...

Because how else are we going to get this post mentioned in the top 5 posts list?


----------



## Daffodil (6 September 2012)

It's a means of communication.   If we don't use their free online forum how do we make our dismay known?


----------



## diduck (6 September 2012)

Koala Kate said:



			Just seen Mr p on the local news whinging that a judge was against him so why he didn't get gold...same old Lee of old
		
Click to expand...

I think you should maybe look at the discrepancy in the scores that particular judge gave compared to the others before you make any accusations. I was at the event on Monday and was shocked at the discrepancy having seen all 15 riders perform and Lee Pearsons freestyle to music was certainly not the 10th 11th or 12th best as marked by Sarah Rodger. Three other judges marked him in 2nd position and the remaining judge placed him 5th overall. If the judge in question had not been so obviously out on a limb with the difference of opinion LP would without doubt have won the silver medal. This is a point of fact I believe and certainly not a whinge... as you put it. Please look at the attached link to the full breakdown of the scores given:

http://www.london2012.com/externalparamodules/EQ/pdf/EQX212101_C73DD.pdf


----------



## Booboos (6 September 2012)

hcm88 said:



			Posted on H&H's Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/horseandhound?ref=ts



Dear H&H readers

Thank you for your concerned comments arising from rumour/speculation about our cover this week. I'd urge people to look at the cover rather than criticise it blind - so here is tomorrow's front cover. It doesn't in any way overlook the achievements of our Paralympians - and we have once again used gold ink on the cover in celebration of their medals.

We obviously faced a dilemma with this week's cover. No-one can deny Burghley is a huge event - with 180,000 attendees this year against 150,000 in a usual year - owing in part to Badminton having been lost to the weather. The Paralympics are similarly immense. We didn't want to overlook either on our cover - and believe we have struck a good balance. 

In the end, we decided to let our readers be our guide on what the primary image should be, and looked at the number of hits our online reports from each event had attracted from our substantial online readership. We are one of the few publications in Britain that invested in having reporters at both, filing updates for our website. The fact is, our Burghley stories received more than double the number of hits of our Paralympic ones.

Inside the magazine we have eight pages on our Paralympic medals, with the final reports from the remaining freestyle medals (which concluded after we went to press) being reported on next week. Is there any other title in Britain who has given close to that amount of page space to our Paralympic riders?

Please judge us on what we deliver tomorrow - not on rumour.

With kind regards, Lucy Higginson, Editor
		
Click to expand...

So to summarize the reply WE are in the wrong as we're judging the magazine before we have seen it...which would assume that the cover does feature the Paras prominently and not Burghley...but that's not right, so? DUH

H&H you seriously need to rethink the money you are spending on PR to rescue you from your editorial disasters (the hat thing and now the Paras).


----------



## Xander (6 September 2012)

vixann said:



			If you are all so disgusted by what H+H have done and you are boycotting he magazine then should you still be taking advantage of the free online forum???
		
Click to expand...

H&H use this 'free' forum to generate stories, advertising revenue etc. So if we scratch their backs they'll ... erm ... oh.


----------



## Broccoli (6 September 2012)

Such a shame this inspirational team haven't made the front cover. Another who will be voting with their purse this week.


----------



## OFG (6 September 2012)

Disgusting of H&H and their reply to the issue is piss poor IMO.

Agree with what others have said, Burhley should have been an insert and a really good shot of our para riders with their medals should have been prominent.

This is GBs year to shine (and shining we are) and our premier equine magazine ops to show more support (on their cover) to a NZ rider.



H&H - we are right (the customer is always right), you are wrong. Now go fix the error of your ways and give our Para riders the acknowledgement they deserve with a decent full front page image.


----------



## armchair_rider (6 September 2012)

H&H SHOULD have more on the paras than any other printed media given that it is an equestrian publication, published weekly and probably still the premier equestrian news outlet in the UK. Boasting about fulfilling your remit is pretty pathetic


----------



## Lucy-Gizmo (6 September 2012)

EstherYoung said:



			Actually I've been reading the Telegraph online reports as they seem to have done pretty well in terms of in depth coverage - considering how little information there has been out there they've done pretty well. The H&H online reports haven't been so hot so I haven't been clicking on them. Don't judge too much on the clicks, H&H - H&H is pretty much the sole source of info on Burghley so it's the only place people can go, whereas if somewhere else is doing better online reports on the paras readers will go there instead. T'interweb is a fickle place.

I have bought the other olympic issues of H&H and would have bought a celebration para issue. As all the results weren't in maybe the way to do it would have been to have a newsflash on the cover/in the mag this week with the headline results so far and the full report with a celebration cover next week. The problem is that if they make a big thing of next week's cover now after this fuss it will look like they are trying too hard.
		
Click to expand...

This is very true - H&H say that they've done 8 pages, but some of the other equestrian titles have done more than that - in fact, one in particular I know has done two five-page features and I suspect they are planning to do more now the results are out because they did lots on the Olympics, too. 

I think it's a huge shame that H&H made the decision to put Burghley on the cover, but more than that, I think it was disrespectful to then say that the Paralympics had less interest for people - look at the huge numbers of tickets bought for equestrian paralympic events - Burghley happens every year!


----------



## dee378 (6 September 2012)

Personally, I've always found H&H to be a very eventing biased magazine (there's nothing wrong with eventing by the way!) but it always seems to give more coverage to the eventers (usually)... so to be honest, is there really any surprise that they'd give the cover to eventing over the Olympics?  Not really.  

Seriously H&H you might want to start looking after the readers that buy your magazine.  Incorrect, biased reporting and not giving the readers what they want to see is going to cost you one of these days.  Putting your price up to more than what some monthly magazines cost isn't going to do you many favours either...

Rant over!


----------



## starsky (6 September 2012)

Another who will be voting with their cash and not buying H&H this week.  Disgusting that our fab paralympic team are not on the cover.  I bet you also do not have the balls to list this thread as one of the 'top 5 forum discussions this week'.


----------



## smiggy (6 September 2012)

well I did check out the cover in the supermarket today, didnt like it, didnt buy it


----------



## cruiseline (6 September 2012)

My order was cancelled yesterday!


----------



## LizzieJ (6 September 2012)

smiggy said:



			well I did check out the cover in the supermarket today, didnt like it, didnt buy it 

Click to expand...

Yup, me too!

The Telegraph has had some fantastic articles, it's not a paper I would normally read but fair shout to them for more understanding of para dressage than our national horse magazine!


----------



## Slightly Foxed (6 September 2012)

I cancelled my subscription some time ago, there's very little of interest in H&H for me now. There are very many interesting issues in the equine world that the mag could be reporting on (eg dodgy dealers, but let's not go there!). Some years ago a friend of mine won leading lady at a pretigious show jumping event, her name was mentioned, but no pic as she was an 'unknown' and perhaps not as photogenic as the leading man who was a name and did have his photo emblazoned over the page.

Oh, and search for Horse box regs - were you aware? In New Lounge (sorry can't do links on this iPad) for an example of incredibly lazy journalism. Oops, no, it was in Latest News.


----------



## Maesfen (6 September 2012)

Bump.


----------



## armchair_rider (6 September 2012)

Has anyone counted how many pages Burghley has vs the vaunted 8 pages on para dressage?


----------



## LittleP (6 September 2012)

Oh my goodness!! 
Well I for one am a bit bored with the equestrian paralympic team. I've enjoyed the other sports much more than the dressage, at times I find it quite uncomfortable to watch. 
Burghley was far more exciting and I don't think there is anything wrong with the front page or coverage inside.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (7 September 2012)

armchair_rider said:



			Has anyone counted how many pages Burghley has vs the vaunted 8 pages on para dressage?
		
Click to expand...

Nup, to look through the copy, would have meant I would feel obliged to buy it, and no way I would buy, to buy it would suggest I approved of the cover.


----------



## Maesfen (7 September 2012)

LittleP said:



			Oh my goodness!! 
Well I for one am a bit bored with the equestrian paralympic team. I've enjoyed the other sports much more than the dressage, at times I find it quite uncomfortable to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, what a sad attitude.


----------



## juventino (7 September 2012)

Yup - and what's sadder is that H&H have started banning people who are complaining from their Facebook page.


----------



## CoachinaCar (7 September 2012)

Think H n H have got it really wrong this time, I am very disappointed in them for not putting para's on front cover, all our gold medallists should have been on there, shame on you H n H


----------



## kiritiger (7 September 2012)

armchair_rider said:



			Has anyone counted how many pages Burghley has vs the vaunted 8 pages on para dressage?
		
Click to expand...

I have H&H on subscription (which I will be cancelling) so Burghley had 13 pages (12 page report and 1 article in the news section) and the Paralympics had 8 pages (6 page report and 2 pages in the news section).

FWIW, I also think they were totally wrong on this occasion. I haven't often criticised H&H and I am a huge eventing fan. However, eventing is not the be all and end all of equestrian sport and on this occasion our fantastic, talented and amazing paralympic dressage team deserved the maximum coverage including the majority of the front page. What more can the Para-equestrian team really have done!?

ETA : They also annoyed me this week for moaning about the empty seats whilst making absolutely no attempt to find out why this was the case. If they'd spoken the LOCOG representitives, they would have realised why it was not possible to fill the entire stadium.


----------



## fateddy (7 September 2012)

Apparantly te editorial team are quoted in The Guardian as saying it is reader preference to ignore the paralympians if you are a reader that they asked to back up their quote I would like to know as I do know lots of people who read horse and hound none of whom have been canvassed on the matter so where did they draw this conclusion from?


----------



## Maesfen (7 September 2012)

Perhaps we better show them we did have a preference and it wasn't for the Burghley winner.

I wonder what IPC would make of it and our displeasure, it is their paper after all.


----------



## merrymeasure (7 September 2012)

fateddy said:



			Apparantly te editorial team are quoted in The Guardian as saying it is reader preference to ignore the paralympians if you are a reader that they asked to back up their quote I would like to know as I do know lots of people who read horse and hound none of whom have been canvassed on the matter so where did they draw this conclusion from?
		
Click to expand...

Well, I wasn't canvassed on what preference I had, and if I had it wouldn't have been AN. No offence meant to him, but I think our Para Team were far more deserving!


----------



## Sit_Up (7 September 2012)

Bad form H&H

And you seem to be suffering from foot in mouth

Never overly impressed by dressage coverage, can't even get the regions correct in their weekly reporting.


----------



## Queenbee (7 September 2012)

BBH said:



			I think it more like timings etc etc not any personal ' slight'.
		
Click to expand...

no, of course it must be down to timings


----------



## Queenbee (7 September 2012)

horserider said:



			Agree. There was more indepth reporting on the Paralympians elsewhere, so the number of hits H&H got is not representative of public interest.
		
Click to expand...

which again shows how sorely lacking H&H have been in supporting and reporting on the team.

Honestly, I have to say that on the odd occasions that H&H does fall short (LIKE NOW) it even makes me embarrased to be a member of their forum


----------



## Lucy-Gizmo (10 September 2012)

Definitely lacking in pages about the Paralympians - you're a weekly mag - you should have tonnes more than the monthlies.


----------



## gracemoran (10 September 2012)

I am prepared to get shot down in flames as I know I am outnumbered on my view.  But here goes!  I personally think the front cover of H&H was fine this week.  Yes it would have been nice to have the paralympic gold medal winners on the front cover all by themselves but I think it is only right that Avebury and Andrew Nicholson were there too and we can't have everything we always want.  I have read various threads and facebook posts so apologies if I get confused between the two!  

Two major areas I think require a bit of a stand.  I have slight issues with the argument that out GB riders should take precedence over a "foreign rider" on the front page.  Andrew may well ride for NZ but he has been a UK resident for 30 years, has a home here and is a major draw at all our big events as well as being a UK tax payer.  

Secondly the owner of Avebury is Rosemary Barlow.  Rosemary has put in an immense amount of hardwork and commitment to our equestrian community not least her major contribution to the success of our GB teams raising millions of pounds towards sending British teams to championship events etc and correct me if I am wrong but I would think the paras would have benefitted from this money too?  I think it would have been a major mistake for H&H not to feature her horse on the cover when she has been such a great supporter of team GB over the years at what I would imagine would be one of her proudest moments.


----------



## micki (10 September 2012)

horserider said:



			Agree. There was more indepth reporting on the Paralympians elsewhere, so the number of hits H&H got is not representative of public interest.

 They missed out on a magazine cover that might have appealed to a larger section of the public with a picture of the once in a lifetime London paralympics.
 Instead they chose the more exclusive and  elitist in comparison, Burghley.
		
Click to expand...

I don't buy H&H magazine but if i had seen a front cover with a photo of the para equestrian team gold medal winners i would have bought it for a change. Instead i shall carry on with not bothering with it as it certainly hasn't made me want to buy it in the future. 
A big mistake on H&H's part as i am sure there are plenty of other people out there that are like me and would have bought it if they had been featured on the front cover and i have no doubt that it would have encouraged some to start buying it regularly.


----------



## oldvic (10 September 2012)

gracemoran said:



			I am prepared to get shot down in flames as I know I am outnumbered on my view.  But here goes!  I personally think the front cover of H&H was fine this week.  Yes it would have been nice to have the paralympic gold medal winners on the front cover all by themselves but I think it is only right that Avebury and Andrew Nicholson were there too and we can't have everything we always want.  I have read various threads and facebook posts so apologies if I get confused between the two!  

Two major areas I think require a bit of a stand.  I have slight issues with the argument that out GB riders should take precedence over a "foreign rider" on the front page.  Andrew may well ride for NZ but he has been a UK resident for 30 years, has a home here and is a major draw at all our big events as well as being a UK tax payer.  

Secondly the owner of Avebury is Rosemary Barlow.  Rosemary has put in an immense amount of hardwork and commitment to our equestrian community not least her major contribution to the success of our GB teams raising millions of pounds towards sending British teams to championship events etc and correct me if I am wrong but I would think the paras would have benefitted from this money too?  I think it would have been a major mistake for H&H not to feature her horse on the cover when she has been such a great supporter of team GB over the years at what I would imagine would be one of her proudest moments.
		
Click to expand...

Very, very well said gracemoran. It is Rosemary Barlow's biggest win and 1st 4* in 35 years of supporting and fundraising our NATIONAL teams which she continued even when she was fighting serious illness. She has organised supporters marquees throughout the world at major Championships and thoroughly deserves her moment of glory.
 Equally equestrian sport is all the richer for the international flavour at shows and events at all levels. Andrew has lived here since he was a teenager and has spent more of his life in this country than in his native New Zealand. His immense knowledge and talent is of great value to anyone in this country that cares to appreciate it. I'm all for nationalistic pride but our foreign friends shouldn't be so readily dismissed - and, after all, New Zealand is part of the Commonwealth!!


----------



## Capriole (10 September 2012)

Got to say, I havent watched any or the Paralympics or Burghley but it makes no difference to me whats on a magazine cover, I only buy it if theres something in it I want to read not for whats on the front. I rarely buy H&H.


----------



## cruiseline (10 September 2012)

Capriole said:



			Got to say, I havent watched any or the Paralympics or Burghley but it makes no difference to me whats on a magazine cover, I only buy it if theres something in it I want to read not for whats on the front. I rarely buy H&H.
		
Click to expand...

Well let me tell you Capriole GB Paralympic Dressage Team WON GOLD, and a foreigner won Burghley, as it looks like you might have missed that.


----------



## Capriole (10 September 2012)

cruiseline said:



			Well let me tell you Capriole GB Paralympic Dressage Team WON GOLD, and a foreigner won Burghley, as it looks like you might have missed that.
		
Click to expand...

Whoever won or didnt win what doesnt make me buy or not buy a magazine based on a cover.


----------



## cruiseline (10 September 2012)

I would agree with you, however, it does show our British Paralympic riders that the blood, sweat and tears they have experienced over the past 4 years has not been in vain.  The British public are very proud of their achievements, it would have been one way of showing them this and thank them for their dedication, not only to their sport, but also to their country.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 September 2012)

Actually Gracemoran I agree to some extent. I do think that the paras should have taken precedence over the Burghley winner but I don't think the nationality of the Burghley winner is particularly relevant. However I do wonder if there would have been the same degree of outcry if Burghley had been won by Mary King or another very popular British rider.


----------



## Bearskin (13 September 2012)

Have just read Lucy Higginson's reply to the complaining letters in H and H this week.  Apparently it is the FEI and BEF's fault...............

The Paralympic games, held in London, with multiple British Medal Winners compared with Burghley which happens every year?  No brainer Lucy (how dare anyone think it was your fault?).


----------



## Koala Kate (13 September 2012)

You got it so wrong Lucy ...YET AGAIN !... about time you handed the reins over to someone who understands H&H subscribers before you lose too many too recover from


----------



## CalllyH (13 September 2012)

I did say it would be the week after due to ending slightly later and the go ahead to use the press photos........but no one listens to facts and sense do they


----------



## Koala Kate (14 September 2012)

Why not a Friday issue like the Olympic week?
Paras not worth the bother of that ?


----------



## Alec Swan (14 September 2012)

cruiseline said:



			Now I am SERIOUSLY p*ssed off. The Paralympic GOLD is only won once every 4 years and in 2012 it was won by the BRITISH PARA TEAM........................... Burghley was won by an amazing New Zealand rider, but he is NOT BRITISH. Horse & Hound you are a BRITISH publication, so please tell me why the BRITISH Para Team was not your priority.......................................
		
Click to expand...

This,  exactly.  The failure of the H&H is an insult,  and not just to the Olympians,  but to the now dwindling number of subscribers.

Alec.


----------



## Maesfen (14 September 2012)

CalllyH said:



			I did say it would be the week after due to ending slightly later and the go ahead to use the press photos........but no one listens to facts and sense do they 

Click to expand...

But they held the issue for the Olympians so that is a very poor excuse and surely they have the photographers and their permission sorted out well in advance as they would all like to be cover story photographers, that's what they aim for.  I can't see either Kit or Trevor (if he was there) being likely to object to a front cover.

It was a bad move on both the editorial department and IPC itself, no doubt about that.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 September 2012)

disgusting 


h and h


----------



## Alec Swan (14 September 2012)

Bearskin said:



			Have just read Lucy Higginson's reply to the complaining letters in H and H this week.  Apparently it is the FEI and BEF's fault...............

The Paralympic games, held in London, with multiple British Medal Winners compared with Burghley which happens every year?  No brainer Lucy (how dare anyone think it was your fault?).
		
Click to expand...

Rest assured that the editor of he H&H will pay scant regards to yours, or my thoughts.  Her employers,  however,  may view her popularity in a differwnt light. 

Alec.


----------



## silu (14 September 2012)

Glad I stopped buying the magazine a few months back. It appears to be very slanted towards eventing and it's a disgrace that a maybe once in a lifetime achievement by a GB team was not given precedence over an annual event whoever the winner was. H&H doesn't seem to care that Britain is very proud of all our Paralympians.


----------



## Koala Kate (15 September 2012)

Lucy obviously thinks this thread will die a death within a week or two but for one will never forget her betrayal of our Paras


----------



## Koala Kate (25 September 2012)

Still no apology Lucy ???


----------



## micki (25 September 2012)

It shows just how little they think of out paralympics team doesn't it!!!!


----------



## Hunters (3 October 2012)

Having just read the last 11 pages regarding this topic, h & h could have at addressed this situation by a front page photo the week after an eventing event. 

Seems poor show :-(


----------



## oldvic (3 October 2012)

They did.


----------



## jazzyprince (19 October 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W11nsyPVPOo   para dressage london 2012


----------

